# PowerMac G5 et waterblock foutu



## power600 (21 Janvier 2012)

Salut, j'ai un PowerMac G5 2X2.5  GHz à refroidissement liquide qui marchait pas trop mal mais touché par la célèbre fuite des G5. Je m'en suis rendu à temps (ou plutôt je le croyais) je l'ai arrêté et j'ai démonté le bidule.
Il semblait en bon état général mais en fait il est H.S.. ces machines connaissaient ce problème souvent avant un an si je me rappelle bien mais celui-ci a tenu près de 7 ans .
Après démontage de ce merdier, plusieurs constats:
- le liquide dedans est une cochonnerie qui ronge tout ce qu'elle peut et il semble que ça devienne plus particulièrement corrosif à l'air libre. Au fil du tmeps il se forme des cristaux qui boucheraient tout tôt ou tard si aucune fuite ne mettait le bidule hors d'usage. 
- ce dispositif est particulièrement mal conçu, tout y est fait pour avoir le plus de pertes de charge possible. Tuyaux trop petits, "chambres" de refroidissement sur les processeurs trop petites aussi et littéralement bouchés par de trop petits radiateurs en cuivre avec des ailettes trop rapprochées. Ce concept est bon en soi mais ces radiateurs trop petits ne peuvent pas disperser beaucoup de chaleur et les procs avaient chaud, rarement à moins de 75 degrés.
-La pompe parait puissante mais elle est placé dans le courant d'air derrière le radiateur (qui ressemble à celui d'une voiture pour ceux qui n'en auraient pas vu) ce qui  occasionne là aussi une perte de charge. 
- Montage de basse qualité, on trouve les petits radiateurs colmatés par des morceau d'un pâte ou peut-être de durit rongée de l'intérieur. Joints d'étanchéité roingés par le liquide ou vieillissant mal, à l'origine de la plupart des fuites, juste à côté des processeurs. 
-L'alim est placée dessous en bas dans le boitier et si le fuite n'est pas décelée à temps il pleut dedans. Avec ce liquide corrosif qui s'infiltre partout beaucoup y ont laissé la leur. 
- Les procs sont refroidis en série. Ca c'est particulièrement idiot. L'un des deux bénéficie d'une refroidissement mois efficace car le liquide a été chauffé par un  proc avant d'aller à l'autre. 
- La pompe a une membrane dont j'ignore totalement le rôle. Il y avait du liquide dessous et elle est craquelée sur les bords. Impossible de trouver à quoi elle sert et par où est passé le liquide qui était dessous. Ca fuyait par là aussi. 

Ma question est: savez-vous si par hasard il a existé un système de refroidissement mieux conçu que celui d'origine permettant de fiabiliser ces Mac? 
Le mien ne sera pas remonté avec un...machin aussi mal foutiu et aussi peu fiable. :affraid:


----------



## Madalvée (21 Janvier 2012)

Apple ne nous a plus jamais refait la chose
Le mieux est d'acheter le modèle le plus puissant non-watercoolé, le Bi-2,3 de début 2005, on le trouve à moins de 300 euros.


----------



## power600 (21 Janvier 2012)

Oui mais je ne rachèterai plus de Mac, trop d'ennuis divers avec. Y a toujours un truc qui va pas.  J'arrête les frais 

Pour celui-là, je me tâte. Le réparer quand même si c'est possible  mais que ce soit plus fiable , ou le laisser et le remiser. pas question de le foutre à la poubelle, il est en parfait état en dehors de ce circuit de refroidissement merdique et de l'alim (sa deuxième, il en a déjà crevé une) .


----------



## Al_Copett (22 Janvier 2012)

Un Mac user avait donné la recette abondamment illustrées pour changer  la plomberie et le liquide trop acide qui est à la base de bien des  morts prématurées de PowerMac Water Cooled.

C'est vachement bien foutu Internet, on perd rien, voici le site dont je  parle ci-dessus : 

http://nysoyan.free.fr/Eaglefour/Pow.../PMacG5-04.php


----------



## Invité (22 Janvier 2012)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Un Mac user avait donné la recette abondamment illustrées pour changer  la plomberie et le liquide trop acide qui est à la base de bien des  morts prématurées de PowerMac Water Cooled.
> 
> C'est vachement bien foutu Internet, on perd rien, voici le site dont je  parle ci-dessus :
> 
> http://nysoyan.free.fr/Eaglefour/Pow.../PMacG5-04.php



Ouah, respect pour le boulot !


----------



## power600 (23 Janvier 2012)

Internet est vachement bien foutu et j'avais trouvé ça aussi. 
Beau boulot mais si je puis me permettre ses tuyaux en cuivre sont un peu trop grands et bouchent un peu la ventilation, sans supprimer les pertes de charge dues entre autres au petite cavités sur les processeurs. Mais bon c'est sûr que cette modif conséquente a très nettement fiabilisé son matériel. 

J'avais au départ l'intention de faire à peu près pareil en mettant de vrais joints d'étanchéité et une autre type de liquide mais il s'avère que ma pompe est morte aussi. Il y a une membrane sous la pompe dont j'ignore la fonction et que lui n'a pas trouvée alors que c'est le même modèle. Elle est craquelée et remonter ça serait inutile, elle percera tôt ou tard. Pas pu trouver non plus par où était passé le liquide qui fuyait par le dessous de ma pompe en passant par cette membrane ou à côté. Fuite que lui n'a pas eu sur la sienne visiblement. 

J'avais le maigre espoir de l'existence d'une solution alternative à bas de radiateurs à "heat pipe" remplaçant avantageusement ce montage foireux mais il semble bien que non. 

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait: un membre de Ebay a mis en vente un de ces watercooling complet et selon lui en parfait état, avec 2 procs à 2.5 GHz montés dessus: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Proc...t=160&LH_PrefLoc=0&cmd=Blend&_nkw=powermac+g5
Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un d'autre. Il est toujours en vente, je le lui ai demandé.


----------



## Langellier (18 Juin 2014)

Je me suis procuré, pour mon musée, un powermac G5 (modèle sorti fin 2005) .
Le voici :











C'est a priori un modèle avec watercooling. Je voudrais en avoir confirmation (en espérant une réponse négative !!). 
J'ai lu que les derniers PM G5 avaient un système moins problématique appelé Cooligy.

Je pense que le ou les waterblocs sont derrière le logo "G5". 
Pour l'instant l'ordinateur fonctionne bien. Mais l'intérêt d'un musée étant de garder longtemps les modèles, j'appréhende donc le vieillissement de celui-ci. Les waterblocs étant cachés, peut-on les rendre visibles pour en surveiller l'état ? Peut-on trouver des waterblocs de rechange ? Peut-on remplacer le refroidissement par liquide par un refroidissement plus classique par air ?


----------



## matacao (18 Juin 2014)

Il suffit que tu démonte le capot G5  pour voir le waterblock: tu défais les ventilos à l'avant, tu défait ou casse la vis de sécurité sur le dessus et coulisse le capot vers la gauche. (de mémoire sur ton modèle Apple avait réglé le problème de fuite)

J'ai aussi eu des problèmes de fuite avec le mien mais ça a juste abimé les procos et pas la machine donc j'ai changé les procos et le waterblock.


----------



## Langellier (18 Juin 2014)

matacao a dit:


> Il suffit que tu démonte le capot G5  pour voir le waterblock: tu défais les ventilos à l'avant, tu défait ou casse la vis de sécurité sur le dessus et coulisse le capot vers la gauche. (de mémoire sur ton modèle Apple avait réglé le problème de fuite)
> 
> J'ai aussi eu des problèmes de fuite avec le mien mais ça a juste abimé les procos et pas la machine donc j'ai changé les procos et le waterblock.



Merci. J'ai ôté la vis en plastique pour libérer le capot et ai vu les deux waterblocks que voici :






As-tu le même modèle de waterblock ?


----------



## matacao (18 Juin 2014)

Mon premier waterblock était similaire au tien, mais maintenant j'ai un modèle différent, c'est un waterblock révisé par Apple suite aux nombreux problèmes des premiers modèles.

J'ai un deuxième PowerMac G5 Non Watercoolé donc je me sert plutôt de celui, au moins j'ai pas de problèmes.

Voila le modèle que j'avais à l'origine:


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Juin 2014)

Non mais on vas régler la chose immédiatement. Les WC défaillants se manifestais entre 0 et 3 ans d'utilisation pour 90% d'entre eux. Un G5 qui a dix et pas de WC qui fuie n'aura surement jamais de problèmes. Au pire tu verrais des tuyaux suinter ou encore un peu de rouille par ci par là. En l'occurrence tout à l'air en parfait état, donc tu ne risque plus grand chose. 

J'ai gardé un G5 WC pendant presque 10 ans et j'ai jamais eu de soucis. C'est un peu la loterie et toi tu as tiré le gros lot


----------



## Langellier (18 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Non mais on vas régler la chose immédiatement. Les WC défaillants se manifestais entre 0 et 3 ans d'utilisation pour 90% d'entre eux. Un G5 qui a dix et pas de WC qui fuie n'aura surement jamais de problèmes. Au pire tu verrais des tuyaux suinter ou encore un peu de rouille par ci par là. En l'occurrence tout à l'air en parfait état, donc tu ne risque plus grand chose.
> J'ai gardé un G5 WC pendant presque 10 ans et j'ai jamais eu de soucis. C'est un peu la loterie et toi tu as tiré le gros lot



Merci, ça rassure.


----------



## matacao (18 Juin 2014)

Le mien a fuit au bout de 8 ans.


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Juin 2014)

matacao a dit:


> Le mien a fuit au bout de 8 ans.



Et tu l'as retrouvé?


----------



## lpl (18 Juin 2014)

Tapes le numéro de série pour avoir des infos sur ton g5 j'ai un quad d'août 2006 dernier mois de production et mon watercooling est différent une seule pompe et plus gros tuyaux.


----------

